# Wintereenmas



## langlo94 (Dec 24, 2008)

In wintereenmas we should have some tournaments to celebrate. If you don't know what wintereenmas is look here Link, check the comics for january.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 25, 2008)

Were you asleep for Tempmas?


----------



## langlo94 (Dec 25, 2008)

yes


----------



## science (Dec 25, 2008)

Shoulda been awake then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You can't expect a website to give away prizes every day for a whole month, and then do something exactly like it the next month after, its makes no sense financially, plus it would be spoiling the members. Looks like you're going to have to wait until the next big holiday for hopefully a contest


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 26, 2008)

VIVA  WINTEREENMAS!!!!!!!!


We couldn't have contests etc, but it YOU could organize a tourney and convince the mods etc. MAYBE something could happen 



wintereenmas  PWNZ


----------



## dice (Dec 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Shoulda been awake then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we're not made bankrupt by then


----------

